# Valve Cover



## Sharkster (Apr 26, 2015)

Hey everyone! Im new to this forum. Have a question about valve cover replacement.

I have a 2003 Nissan Altima, 2.5L

I am replacing the valve cover, and I was wondering... Should I wait until the motor is cool to change? Or doesnt it matter since it is plastic?

Thanks in advance for all your advice!!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Probably better to do it when the engine has cooled down; easier on the fingers due to less heat. However, if you want to get technical, the important issue is the rocker cover bolt loosening/tightening sequence and the tightening torque value. If you have a copy of the FSM, it's described there. If you don't have a copy of the FSM, it can be gotten from:

http://www.********.com/archives/use-********-coms-factory-service-manual-database.html

Replace the asterisks with 'nico club' spelled as one word.


----------



## Sharkster (Apr 26, 2015)

Thank you.. Yes, the less heat the better...lol And thank you for the link.. I appreciate the help...


----------

